# IBS OR SOMETHING MORE SERIOUS! 15YRS OLD



## prefertoremainunknown (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi, well basically i've been diagnosed with ibs by my doctor although i already kinda knew i had it. Its been going on since late last year, i manage though. My symptons include a change in bowel movements so i can have diahheara then consitaption then it can be normal. I get gas and my stomach makes alot of noise and i get bloated often. When i do get cramps and pain its usually when i need to do diahearra but sometimes my stomach will be really painful and all that i need to do is pass a normal stool and the pain will go. Sometimes when i need to do diaherra, first a solid stool comes out then followed by diaherra. Im quite worried because today i had to diaherra and so i done it then when nothing more could come out even though i felt like there was more that needed to pass out, i cant describe what happens next because there is really no way to but when i strain only a little bit of liquid passes out it kind of looks like some string cheese thing, i very small and very thin i tired to research it and something called "candida" came up, the images look quite similar, but today blood was coming out too and i was just really worried because i know that links with other things like bowel cancer and other things.. so now im starting to question is it even IBS and im just really worried and scared, so if anyone knows anything please i beg you help me get to the bottom of it. Im 15 yrs old and im a girl and i know the chances of cancer are VERY unlikely but its not impossible.

Im planning to consult my doctor asap! but please if ones been through something similar or know whats wrong with me please help me. Thank you & Godbless.


----------



## Family in Turmoil (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Prefer to Remain Unknown! I haven't posted in this forum in a long time. My daughter started to develop IBS symptoms right about the same age that you are (15). We went through lots of tests, saw lots of doctors and nobody could find anything wrong. But she was sick all the time. She could barely attend school! So, she was diagnosed with IBS.

By the time she was 18 and almost done with high school we found a chiropractor who also a Chiropractic Interist. He works a lot with hormonal issues and allergy issues. He was able to do a blood test which told us which foods she was not tollerating at that given time. So, for the last three years she has avoided several different foods at different times. She did find relief in this process. The foods to avoid changed because her body was beginning to heal itself.

He also found that she had several hormonal issues. She has Hashimoto's disease which is a thyroid condition. She has to take a thyroid supplement. She also was having problems with her ovaries. The doctor found that she was not producing very much progesterone (which was making anxiety, depression and panic attacks very bad). She took a progesterone supplement for years.

Now she is seeing an endocrinologist and is getting her thyroid regulated. Lots of her problems are getting better. She does not take the progesterone supplement any longer. She is down to only having problems tollerating cow's milk at this time. However, there are still anxiety, depression and panic attacks. I believe she may have had those issues for many years and I just didn't recognize them. She always felt the stomach issues caused the anxiety and such but now that she is nearly 22 she is starting to think that the anxiety caused the stomach problems.

I hope that by continuing the thyroid medicine and allowing her body to heal, she will be able to live a more normal lifestyle. Stress and routine illness (colds, flu, etc.) cause the her stomach to act up.

I realize that everyone is different but I would encourage you to see someone who can look at the "whole body" and not just the stomach to try to heal you. When one part of the body is out of balance it causes all of the other parts to work harder and then they sometimes "break."

Best wishes to you my dear!

- An understanding Mom


----------

